# False wall.. couple of questions



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

First off, I did do a search of the forum and read way too many responses that didn't meet my needs so hence the new post. My plan is to construct a false wall covered in AT fabric and an AT screen. Fairly straightforward stuff really. I do have a few questions though..

Stage or no stage? Should I build a one foot stage to build the AT wall on top of? Would look cool but my front speakers are pretty tall (polk rti8's ) and my rook is short and narrow 7' tall 11' wide. 

Carpet and pad first, then wall or wall on top of subfloor and then carpet? Seems like this would be the way to go as the carpet and pad that would be behind the wall would help with reflectivity of sound.

How do you manage to build an access panel to get behind the false wall without having it look terrible? Detachable panels? Velcro? The speaker grill attachment posts? 

Thanks a bunch!! Ceiling going in this weekend!!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The advantage to having a "stage" is if your using two rows of seating, as it will raise the front speakers higher so that the back row being raised as well will also get better imaging and highs from the speakers.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Build the basic skeleton stud wall. Build frames, almost like speaker grilles and stretch your cloth over them. Velcro on the back side and on the stud wall. Full access any time you want.

Bryan


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for the advice!! no 2nd row seating so no stage. simple frame with attached panels. Got it. 

Now, how can I implement some rope lights into the mix?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Rope lights? In the front of the room? The only place I would maybe do that is either up high behind crown molding or under the lip of that non-existent stage...

Bryan


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

yeah I thought about both of those locations and yeah. no stage to tuck them under so that leaves crown molding. Crown molding on a false wall...that seems pretty dumb to me.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

People do it all the time. Just another way to continue the illusion that the false wall is really the room boundary. The crown continues all the way around the room including the false wall.

Bryan


----------

